# Speedsters as surrounds with Mini-Statements?



## SkidVT (Feb 17, 2013)

Haha, this bug has me in a bad way... I just finished putting together my Mini-Statements and haven't even covered them yet and I'm already looking at the next build. 

The Mini-Statements are awesome, but I do like the full sound of surround even with music. I don't run a center with music (most certainly with movies though) but do keep surrounds on just enough to pull the sound around. Currently those are Polk Monitor series and the sound neutral enough but don't really add much if that makes sense. I'd love to just do it and build Statement-Monitors but I don't have the room here and probably won't in the next place. I also know my amp (Yamaha RX-V673) won't handle that much speaker, it's a little taxed already if I get too ambitious with the volume. Eventually I need to move to pre/post but things like buying a house kind of preclude that for the time being. 

And, one of my best friends is getting married this spring and would appreciate a good pair of speakers for his den. 

Both of these give me an excuse to build a few more speakers, and the Speedsters look really promising. I can save a few bucks buying the components at PE since I hit the 4 piece quantity for everything which makes them more attractive. I won't have time for as involved of a build as the Mini-Statements, but the Speedster cabinets are super easy. 

I'm sure they would be ideal speakers for my friends place (two channel amp, small room, sitting on a bookshelf about 6' from the couch) but I don't know how they would pair with the Mini-Statements. They both use the Fountek ribbons, so I think that would match up well. It would also just look sharp to have ribbons in all 4 corners of the room. Not sure about the woofers though. 

Has anyone else tried this? Any other contenders that I should look at? I'm still bouncing center channel ideas around but I see that Paul is working on a MTM tower, perhaps it could be reorganized for a center. How terrible would it be to set a Speedster on it's side and rotate the ribbon back to vertical?


----------



## xsilverjag (Jan 27, 2014)

considering the samething.


----------

